# Puppy ear color



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

Aw, cute! From what I've heard on these forums, ear color is generally a pretty good indicator. Here's Ruby and her ears when she was 8 weeks:










Verus now, at 6 months:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Before:









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Now:







The white balance is off (she's a bit yellow) since I took this on my phone, but you can see she is as dark as her ears now. 

(I can only post one photo at a time on my iPhone)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are a few of Hush's ear pictures during puppyhood. She has matured to be an average between these pictures, and certain parts of her coat have each of these ear colors in them. Now, at almost 3 only her feathers and fluffy chest hair are the color that her body was as a wee puppy.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is Rose at 8 weeks and also at 10 months. So far not much change.


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

7 weeks








6 months


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

6 months, sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

And here is one from last weekend - see what happens when mom is working during the weekend!?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bertie is a long way away from being fully colored in.....  



Good example =

Danny as a pup (my mom was horrified at how "white" he was) -



This is him when he was in his prime (4 years old) -



Jacks -



Jacks in his prime (5 years)





With the puppies, you can take the darker coloring around their ears, muzzles, eyelashes, tails.... and assume their bodies will fill in at that shade or darker by the time they are fully grown (2-4 years old).


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Hunter at 9 weeks and 6 months. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

